# Pics of my Flowerhorn's teeth.



## 4Dallday (Jun 27, 2013)

I've had this guy for about a year now. I got him from a petsmart that had him mis-labled as a jack dempsey and he sold for $8.99 so of course I jumped right on that. I call it "The Enigma" aptly named after his exquisite coloring and brash disposition. But the thing that gets me the most about this fish is the teeth. I didn't realize they grew teeth of this size. He's only about 5 inches long and he has 2 big teeth on the top and 2 big ones on the bottom. Then several other visible teeth lining the entire jaw. Sadly, they never see any real use, on the rare occasion I do feed live, he sucks the minnows down so fast that are still seen kicking in his tummy. But I'm curious about this. Anyone have anything similar?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

The big cichlids do grow visible teeth. My trimac has a nice healthy set like this, and I can tell you from personal experience..you don't want to get bitten when the teeth hit this size. It hurts like you-know-what.


----------



## 4Dallday (Jun 27, 2013)

I've had several big fish. Green Terror, dempseys, Oscars, other Flowerhorn, Manganese, mainly Texas cichlids though. And I just haven't run across this yet. Lol I think it looks awesome. He looks rude.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, Lots of large cichlids get visable teeth. Its usually the more aggressive fish that have teeth, this is likely do to their feeding habits in the wild, Eating prey larger than bite size. Most large red devils, dovii, jaguar, cuban etc. have them. Some don't though, like Jack dempsey, green terror, green texas, severum, etc.


----------



## 4Dallday (Jun 27, 2013)

That makes me miss my manganese tank. I hope he doesn't rip his tank mates asses off. Right now he's not the largest fish in the tank so I hope he never lashes out. If he realized it, he could be solo ombre.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like a ticking time bomb ahaha. Any idea how old he is? If he is young, you could probably grow out a pretty large fish.


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

Ive never seen a FH with colours like those. Good looking fish.


----------



## 4Dallday (Jun 27, 2013)

I've had him around a year and he was about a half inch or less when I got him. So no older than a year and a half. And he's in a 210 gallon. So I bet he will get massive.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4Dallday (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah, as far as his color goes.. for some reason he digs warmer water than the other fh that I have. His color and appetite are best between 80°- 84° that's why he's with the green Texas and a couple of abused adoption Africans I got from my store.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

